# [Kirschner] wo am bessten leder farmen



## ChaosX (6. Januar 2007)

ich bin im kirschnern stuffe 153 wo kann ich am bessten weiter lvln ??(leder farmen)

MfG
Anima Obscura


----------



## Deadlift (6. Januar 2007)

Nonplusultra ist Schlingendorntal.
Quest auf deinem Level en Masse, und Leder wie verrückt.

Von 30 bis 44/45 etwa kannste dich da austoben.


----------



## ChaosX (6. Januar 2007)

das ist nicht für den 35iger jäger ^^ sondern für den druiden


----------



## Deadlift (6. Januar 2007)

Hm, dann bleibt dir aber dennoch nichts anderes über als da hin zu gehen, mit Level 150 Kürschnern kannst du maximal Tiere der Level Stufe 30 die Haut abziehn.

Richtwert ab Level 100 sind Kürschnerwert / 5 = Level das du maximal Kürschnern kannst.


----------



## bubabeatmann (6. Januar 2007)

jo kÜrschner dich erst mal durch strangle (mobs lvl 30-44)
danach tanaris dann ungoro
geht ziemlich schnell Kürschnern zu skillen habs ma in 5 stunden auf 300 gebracht


----------



## ChaosX (7. Januar 2007)

wo in tanaris den gibt es da mehrer die in der nähe stehen ?


----------



## matrix089 (11. Januar 2007)

Kurze Frage, ich bin Level 13 Jäger und z.Zt. im Brachland. Hier kommt es schon wesentlich häufiger vor das ich 2 Leder erhalte bzw. verschiedene Leder. Sollte ich hier erstmal bleiben und meine Fähigkeiten ausbauen?

Danke

Ps. wie kann ich meine lederverarbeitungsskills hochtreiben? Aus jedem fetzen leder ein leichtes rüstungsset basteln, damit ich möglichs viel "verarbeite"?


----------



## Splendid (14. Januar 2007)

matrix089 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, ich bin Level 13 Jäger und z.Zt. im Brachland. Hier kommt es schon wesentlich häufiger vor das ich 2 Leder erhalte bzw. verschiedene Leder. Sollte ich hier erstmal bleiben und meine Fähigkeiten ausbauen?
> 
> Danke
> 
> Ps. wie kann ich meine lederverarbeitungsskills hochtreiben? Aus jedem fetzen leder ein leichtes rüstungsset basteln, damit ich möglichs viel "verarbeite"?




Ich würde so lange in einem Gebiet kürschnern, wie du noch Skill-Punkte dafür kriegst!

Bei der Lederverarbeitung grundsätzlich nur das verarbeiten was rot oder gelb ist!
Bei roten Gegenständen bekommst du garantiert einen Punkt, bei Gelb auch noch gute Chancen, sagn wir 4 Punkte von 5 verarbeiteten Sachen. Bei grün ist deine Chance auf einen Punkt schon verdammt gering, ich schätz mal so 2 von 10 und bei grauen Sachen kriegst du gar nix mehr!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (14. Januar 2007)

Fast richtig.

*Rot* = Keinen Skillpunkt, da Du das nicht kannst
*Orange* = Immer einen Skillpunkt
*Gelb* = Nicht immer einen Skillpunkt
*Grün* = Selten einen Skillpunkt
*Grau* = Keinen Skillpunkt

Also ich hab mit meinen Jäger immer das geküchnert, was mir in die Finger gekommen ist,
auch was schon tot am Boden lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit LvL 30 kannst du auch in die Schimmernde Ebene gehen, da sind viele Schildkröten und Baselisken.
Da platzten Dir schnell deine Taschen aus den Nähten, so viel Leder kannst Du da machen.


----------



## matrix089 (27. Februar 2007)

ich habe noch eine frage. Die Stufen Kürschnergeselle-Experte usw. was ist der Vorteil wenn man Experte wird? 

Ist der einzige Vorteil das man "höhere" Tiere häuten kann, oder bekommt man bei niedriegeren "bessere" Ergebnisse z.B. mittleres Leder statt normales?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic2612 (27. Februar 2007)

HIo bin Dunkelelf lvl 23 komme bis eschental wo kann ich am besten kürschen ????


----------



## Larandera (28. Februar 2007)

Gothic2612 schrieb:


> HIo bin Dunkelelf lvl 23 komme bis eschental wo kann ich am besten kürschen ????




Mit lvl 23 kannst in ashenvale sehr gut leder farmen,da auch bären/hirsche dort sind. Dan gehts meist ab ins Steinkrallengebierge,wo man nicht lange bleibt aber immer hin auch leder bekommt. Oder auch Instanzen kann man Kürschnern,aber mit dem lvl eher Höhlen des Wehklagens.

Ne frage,kann ein lederer taschen herstellen? habe erst ein rezept gesehn,und das is nur für horde,eine kodobalg tasche 6platz erlernen die durch ne q so weit ich weis. aber bin kein hordler,auch wen 6er taschen zu klein sind,mag auch taschen können ^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (1. März 2007)

matrix089 schrieb:


> Ps. wie kann ich meine lederverarbeitungsskills hochtreiben? Aus jedem fetzen leder ein leichtes rüstungsset basteln, damit ich möglichs viel "verarbeite"?




Wie schon erwähnt, orangene Rezepte bringen immer 1 Punkt, gelbe oft,grüne selten.

Mußt immer abwegen und nur zum hochskillen wenn möglich orangene Rezepte verwenden die die niedrigsten Materialkosten haben.

Anfangs machst du damit uU noch Dinge die du im AH verscherbeln kannst - Rüstungssets verkaufen sich zB, wenn auch nicht gut bzw. zu gutem Preis, aber besser als an Händler verkaufen.

Leider gibts einige Rezepte die wohl primär zum Hochskillen da sind und wo du die Items gleich an Händler verkaufen kannst -> weiße Gegenstände ohne Boni. Die wird dir kaum wer im AH abkaufen.

Ich investiere immer lieber etwas mehr Material und mach Sachen die sich dann auch verkaufen....

Solltest halt schauen, daß immer deine Kosten im Verhältnis zum Gewinn stehen....


Ich find Kürschnern und Lederverarbeitung sind sowieso 2 Berufe die sich wahnsinnig schnell steigern lassen.

Mein derzeitiges Kürschnerlevel (nicht allzu viel vor 300) weiß ich gar nicht, Lederverarbeitung bin ich auf 255 und das mit meinem Lv40-Jäger...ist schon länger relativ hoch und das ganze ohne je explizit farmen gewesen zu sein, bzw. Unmengen an g für Mats gezahlt zu haben - im Gegenteil ich verdien mir den Großteil meines Goldes durch Lederverarbeitung.


----------



## Gothic2612 (4. März 2007)

hi bin lvl 27 und kürschen (205) wo kann ich gut farmen ??? bin zur zeitr in eschental ????


----------



## Rizo (4. März 2007)

Hier mal ein kompletter Guide, bei dem Ihr jegliche Stufe nachschauen könnt.
Kürschner Guide (Englisch)


----------



## matrix089 (5. März 2007)

matrix089 schrieb:


> ich habe noch eine frage. Die Stufen Kürschnergeselle-Experte usw. was ist der Vorteil wenn man Experte wird?
> 
> Ist der einzige Vorteil das man "höhere" Tiere häuten kann, oder bekommt man bei niedriegeren "bessere" Ergebnisse z.B. mittleres Leder statt normales?
> 
> ...


Kann mir keiner der erfahrenen Spieler diese Frage beantworten?


----------



## Noemi (5. März 2007)

doch ich kanns =P

Also der vorteil ist ganz einfach: du kannst z. B. als kürschner lehrling (oder wie das heißt) nur bis 75 skillen. Weil man aber für höher lvlige Mobs nen höheren skill braucht, muss man sich weiterausbilden lassen, zum gesellen (?)

ich hoff mal, dass man das verstehn konnte...


----------



## matrix089 (5. März 2007)

Noemi schrieb:


> doch ich kanns =P
> 
> Also der vorteil ist ganz einfach: du kannst z. B. als kürschner lehrling (oder wie das heißt) nur bis 75 skillen. Weil man aber für höher lvlige Mobs nen höheren skill braucht, muss man sich weiterausbilden lassen, zum gesellen (?)
> 
> ich hoff mal, dass man das verstehn konnte...


Ja gut das war mir auch klar. Mir ging es jetzt primär um die Frage, ob der Aufstieg z.B. vom Lehrling zum Gesellen auch was für das Kürschnern selbst bringt. Also das ich wenn ich ein Tier häute jetzt öfter 2 leichte leder erhalte statt 1 oder das ich eher ein ein mittleres Leder als ein leichtes oder das ich öfter leichtes leder statt fetzen bekomme.


----------



## Noemi (5. März 2007)

> Ja gut das war mir auch klar. Mir ging es jetzt primär um die Frage, ob der Aufstieg z.B. vom Lehrling zum Gesellen auch was für das Kürschnern selbst bringt. Also das ich wenn ich ein Tier häute jetzt öfter 2 leichte leder erhalte statt 1 oder das ich eher ein ein mittleres Leder als ein leichtes oder das ich öfter leichtes leder statt fetzen bekomme.



Nein, ob man Experte/Fachmann/sonstwas ist, hat keinerlei Wirkung auf das, was man als Loot bekommt. Man bekommt mit Kürschnern 15 auf einem Mob vllt 1 leichtes Leder. Aus dem gleichen Mob hätte man aber auch mit Skill 375 nur 1 leichtes Leder bekommen.


----------



## Sisloc (6. März 2007)

@gothic   geh mal aufs schiff und fahr nach menethil.. dann zur ausgrabungsstätte.

da laufen 25-27er raptoren rum und es metzeln sich sehr oft gruppen durch die dann die leichen liegen lassen... da hat man echt schnell das inv voll.  ansonsten den weg weitergehn und bei der 2ten weggabelung dem weg folgen. da kommt man zu einer erhöhung wo 28-29 raptoren an mass stehen.


----------



## Mondenkynd (6. März 2007)

bubabeatmann schrieb:


> jo kÜrschner dich erst mal durch strangle (mobs lvl 30-44)
> danach tanaris dann ungoro
> geht ziemlich schnell Kürschnern zu skillen habs ma in 5 stunden auf 300 gebracht



Also mein Twink is erst lvl 20 und ich hab schon nen skill von 189, einfach alles killen was die in den Weg kommt und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaizu (23. Juli 2007)

Also ich wollte eigl leder farmen gehm

nur bin ich jetzt auf heal geskillt und bekomme so eigl keine mobs down bzw nur in einem harten kampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was würdet ihr amchen würdet ihr die mats im AH kaufen Oo oder doch lieber ganz umskillen auf berufe wo man nich unbedingt mobs killen muss um zu farmen/skillen ?!


----------

